# My son's Muay Thai fight



## Franc0 (Oct 3, 2010)

My son's 2nd fight this weekend at Las Vegas Muay Thai Center's Rising Star 37. Cody's 14 and his opponent is a 17 yr old from Palmdale, Cali.




 

Franco


----------



## bribrius (Oct 3, 2010)

he does well dont he! :ultracool


----------



## Tanaka (Oct 5, 2010)

14 and 17... Before I saw those numbers I thought I was watching two adults fight.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice work. Great takedowns and attitude. Your doing a great job with the young man.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Emma (Oct 5, 2010)

He's a good little fighter.


----------

